# Buenos Aires - Capital city of Argentina - Wolrd class city, take a look!!!!!!!



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

*Belgrano neighborhood (British Style)*























































*Puerto Madero*














































*Ezeiza Airport*


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

of course it's world class Larry.. but you don't need to put the same pictures all over again!!!


----------



## CAJEMENSE (Mar 29, 2005)

*Very world class!!!*

a 9.00
Buenos AireS....oo great... it looks...very clean an ordenated city....

i think is an european city but in southamerica
Maybe the High quality of livE in LATAM IS HERE

The skyline is good...But for 11 million of population ... definetly
need TALLEST buildings....


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

CAJEMENSE said:


> a 9.00
> Buenos AireS....oo great... it looks...very clean an ordenated city....
> 
> i think is an european city but in southamerica
> ...


mmh, for example, in Paris the tallest building is the Tour Montparnasse and nobody like it, 

although, a new 250 metres building will be done in a couple of years!


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

great pics !


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

ILOVEMTL said:


> great pics !


thanks, Buenos Aires is the wealthy city in LA to live, 
it's the most developed city (with Santiago de Chile) in Latin American


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Totally love the city and the pics?. I just have a few questions since I've never been to Argentina:

(1) What's that 20 lane highway (10 lane each side) that's the world's largest in Buenos Aires?

(2) Any slums (casuchas) around Beuenos Aires since from the pics, the city seems well developed all over?

Thanks .


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2005)

looks like a really grand, beautiful and exiting city. I really have to go to BA!!!


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> Totally love the city and the pics?. I just have a few questions since I've never been to Argentina:
> 
> (1) What's that 20 lane highway (10 lane each side) that's the world's largest in Buenos Aires?
> 
> ...


The highway (widest street on earth) is called 9 de Julio Avenue
And yeah, there are some scattered slums as in any major city


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Beautiful...


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Xander said:


> looks like a really grand, beautiful and exiting city. I really have to go to BA!!!


you are welcome !!!
you wont regret it, come to Buenos Aires


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2003)

very good job Larry !!! kay:


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Very awesome pictures, I love the one taken from the plane. Thanks for sharing. =)


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Great Buenos Aires. A piece of Europe in the Americas.


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Victoria said:


> Very awesome pictures, I love the one taken from the plane. Thanks for sharing. =)


thanks, you can see Nuñez neighborhood and River Plate stadium in the one taken from the plane


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

shosho said:


> Great Buenos Aires. A piece of Europe in the Americas.


some corners of Buenos Aires, you can feel you are in Paris, or some others you can feel you are in London, or NY


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the great shots. I'm going to Buenos Aires for a 10 day vacation in April, 2006 and am already looking forward to the trip even though it's still about a year away.


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

One of the world's most beautiful cities imo. Great pics.


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

pwright1 said:


> One of the world's most beautiful cities imo. Great pics.


I agree!!!


----------



## Larry (Nov 15, 2004)

Sean in New Orleans said:


> Thanks for the great shots. I'm going to Buenos Aires for a 10 day vacation in April, 2006 and am already looking forward to the trip even though it's still about a year away.


you are welcome in Buenos Aires
Here you are some good links about Buenos Aires information:

www.buenosaires.gov.ar
www.bue.gov.ar

some good Hotels:
www.faenahotelanduniverse.com
www.interconti.com.ar
www.sofitelbuenosaires.com.ar
www.alvearpalace.com




international airports:
www.aa2000.com.ar

Aerolineas Argentinas:
www.aerolineas.com.ar

greetings from Argentina


----------

